# Hello to New Forum



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

These days, all I can do is complain about the weather. Great days for cycling while I'm at my desk.....

The roads have been too wet in the morning for me to transport my bike to my car parking spot. Many are made of sterner stuff, but I don't have an hour per night to clean the salt and dirt spray off my commuter every day I carry it behind my car. Now more snow is in the forecast.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I hate NY weather!


----------



## KeithNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

Me too. And there's another storm on the way!   


-Keith


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I haven't been on my bike since that thaw of a couple weeks ago myself. Keep in shape during the winter by x-country skiing. Maybe we could invent a new biathlon?? Ride your bike as far into the snow as possble, then ski the rest of the way? Hey, it makes more sense than that dumb Japanese track event.....


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Well, I haven't been on my bike since that thaw of a couple weeks ago myself. Keep in shape during the winter by x-country skiing. Maybe we could invent a new biathlon?? Ride your bike as far into the snow as possble, then ski the rest of the way? Hey, it makes more sense than that dumb Japanese track event.....


Laff! 

_"You Amelicans....you funny guy!"_


----------

